# Physical Silver Advice



## Mosinator762x54r

Gold is too rich for my blood.

I am going to jump into some silver now. Tonight.

I have some money to invest. 

This is not for a collection.

This is strictly for SHTF prepping purposes.

I need to know if Grams are worth buying (for trading purposes).

Should I skip the coins and stick to the bars.

What sites offer the best spot prices and shipping deals?

I will be spending more than $100, but not more than $300.

What say you? I need some newby advice.


----------



## alterego

if I can get this picture to post for you I hope that will help you with your understanding of the cost. these are regular bullion coins if that's what you would like to call them.


----------



## whoppo

I buy most of our silver from JM Bullion. Their prices are reasonable, minimum order of $100, free, fast and discrete shipping.

What form to buy is a personal preference... I like to mix it up with coins (silver eagles, maple leafs, etc.), rounds and bars. You'll pay a higher premium for coins and "fancy" bullion.
As for bars, I really like the Johnson Matthey 1 ounce bars... pricey, but very nice. I also buy plenty of Sunshine 1 ounce bars and rounds (best bang for the buck).

I seldom buy anything smaller than an ounce or larger than 10 ounces. Smaller pieces allow for more flexible "spending", but too small increases the price-for-weight,

My wife likes some of the more interesting pieces, so I always wind up getting some hand-poured bars for her private treasure chest.

Buying silver is pretty much an addiction once you start. There are some great limited edition pieces that I usually can't resist.. you'll understand soon


----------



## Prepper News

That's an easy one man...

Provident Prospector 1 oz Silver Round - Free Shipping

Here's a good looking semi-numismatic for under $3 over spot...

https://sdbullion.com/silver/royal-...m-predator-series/2016-1-oz-silver-cougar-rcm


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Are the combi-bars worth the functionality. Again my purpose here is only for SHTF. I want to be able to divide and trade.

thank you all so far for the responses.


----------



## Panchito

whoppo said:


> I buy most of our silver from JM Bullion. Their prices are reasonable, minimum order of $100, free, fast and discrete shipping.
> 
> What form to buy is a personal preference... I like to mix it up with coins (silver eagles, maple leafs, etc.), rounds and bars. You'll pay a higher premium for coins and "fancy" bullion.
> As for bars, I really like the Johnson Matthey 1 ounce bars... pricey, but very nice. I also buy plenty of Sunshine 1 ounce bars and rounds (best bang for the buck).
> 
> I seldom buy anything smaller than an ounce or larger than 10 ounces. Smaller pieces allow for more flexible "spending", but too small increases the price-for-weight,
> 
> My wife likes some of the more interesting pieces, so I always wind up getting some hand-poured bars for her private treasure chest.
> 
> Buying silver is pretty much an addiction once you start. There are some great limited edition pieces that I usually can't resist.. you'll understand soon


I never get free shipping from jm, what am I doing wrong? I spend more than $100 at a time.

Never mind I don't do usps. I do ups.


----------



## Panchito

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Are the combi-bars worth the functionality. Again my purpose here is only for SHTF. I want to be able to divide and trade.
> 
> thank you all so far for the responses.


I been thinkin about those too. Just for that purpose.


----------



## Prepper News

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Are the combi-bars worth the functionality. Again my purpose here is only for SHTF. I want to be able to divide and trade.
> 
> thank you all so far for the responses.


I personally wouldn't buy them. If you want small silver pieces to trade and barter, nothing like old pre-1965 junk silver.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Is there a reliable way to buy that online or is that something to head to a local shop to get?



Prepper News said:


> I personally wouldn't buy them. If you want small silver pieces to trade and barter, nothing like old pre-1965 junk silver.


----------



## Prepper News

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Is there a reliable way to buy that online or is that something to head to a local shop to get?


I'd check ebay and your local coin shops. Premiums for it are pretty high right now at the online dealers.

Some people run ads on Craigslist offering to buy "junk" silver for spot and eagles/maples for $1 or so over spot...just gotta always keep an eye out for fakes. Harder to fake the old stuff.


----------



## Maine-Marine

IMHO

grams are not worth buying... too small and market up would be killer for an oz... that is why i do not buy 1/10, 1/4, or 1/2... do the math... if you bought 8 x 1/2 verses buying 4x 1 oz

I would just buy straight up rounds from providentmetals... get the prospector coin it is the best deal... and over $99 get free shipping

Invest in Affordable Private Mint Silver Rounds

if you have local folks check them out but remember.. it cost gas to drive from place to place and it is free to get them delivered to your door.. your time is worth money also


----------



## Maine-Marine

Prepper News said:


> I personally wouldn't buy them. If you want small silver pieces to trade and barter, nothing like old pre-1965 junk silver.


agree..if you want some smaller silver... buy a couple $1 worth of junk silver

right now it is $13.88 for $1 worth of 90% silver.... buy $3 worth

Buy 90% Silver Coins?Best Price | Provident Metals Ships Free


----------



## 8301

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Is there a reliable way to buy that online or is that something to head to a local shop to get?


I've done well with Texas Metals https://www.texmetals.com/buffalo-silver-rounds although there are many reputable sellers online that ship.
Keep in mind that most of them require a person to be at home to sign for the package.


----------



## Prepper News

Lines Around The Block To Buy Gold In London; Banks Placing "Unusually Large Orders For Physical" | Zero Hedge


----------



## DARK1

+1 for JMB , in silver stick with 1 oz. bullion, best bang for your buck. Silver is less than 20 bucks a oz. so no need to really break it down any more than that. Now with gold the combi- packs are nice to be able to separate it into 1gr increments. The only coins I deal with are the new Eagles that are certified and first strike with the grading of a MS-70 strictly for collector purposes because of the very limited numbers produced and the fast appreciation of them in a stable market. But will pay substantially more for them when you buy, so it's a bit of the roll of the dice. A FYI if interested, the 1 oz. bullion can vary in price a bit depending on refiner for the same product but the Johnson Mathey refinery is out of business now and the bullion that is available now is the last of it, so it could have collector value to it in the future, maybe.


----------



## tango

I buy junk, and occasionally Eagles, from a local shop.
I believe they both will be better for barter than bars.


----------



## sideKahr

tango said:


> I buy junk, and occasionally Eagles, from a local shop.
> I believe they both will be better for barter than bars.


I've been waiting for an opinion I could get behind, and this is it. ASEs and dimes/quarters are already as divided as you will need, to my thinking. Buy locally, for cash, anonymously for maximum OPSEC.


----------



## chocks141

I do have some smaller quantities, like 1/4 and 1/2 oz, easier than trying to break down a 1oz for trade.

When you're at the pawn shops looking at guns, look for silver too. Some pawn shops sale for a percent over what they gave, regardless of spot price.

Here is something I found on this forum... https://comparesilverprices.com/


----------



## Denver

I bought some rounds from Universal before Christmas. Bought some Prospectors from Provident last week. The Universal was 1.05 above spot and the Provident was .84 above spot. The only difference was the finish on the Universal rounds seems to be more better. The dies were better engraved or something. But both had free shipping and are three nines silver. It does become and addiction. Looking at some Englehard 10oz bars. 185.00 Way above spot but I just like the looks of them.


----------



## Kauboy

If you're buying these strictly for SHTF purposes, then you must be planning for an *extended* period of turmoil.
During the first few weeks/months, people will be struggling to fill their bellies and keep warm. They won't be looking for shiny metal to fill these needs.
Only after "the die off", and many months of resettling, will people feel like they can spare food in exchange for shiny metal.
If *that* is what you're planning for, that's fine.
However, if you're planning to start using silver on day two, I have a golden gate I'd be willing to sell you.


----------



## stevekozak

My recent dabbling in silver is as a monetary hedge.


----------



## Maine-Marine

DARK1 said:


> The only coins I deal with are the new Eagles that are certified and first strike with the grading of a MS-70 strictly for collector purposes because of the very limited numbers produced and the fast appreciation of them in a stable market.


in a SHTF event... people will not care if they are first strike certified or circulated... 1 oz will be 1 oz..

as you mentioned -- IN A STABLE MARKET.. so yuo are buying for investment and return...


----------



## jro1

I've never been given a straight answer! It seems to be preference! I prefer the pre '68 coins Canadian or American, I do it because they are easy to recognize for trading purposes! And it's easier to buy a loaf of bread with some spare silver change opposed to using a freaking brick!! But I guess it all depends on your situation, is it for investing long term or is it for shtf? I can't see "bricks" being usefull for barter :/


----------



## Maine-Marine

jro1 said:


> I've never been given a straight answer! It seems to be preference! I prefer the pre '68 coins Canadian or American, I do it because they are easy to recognize for trading purposes! And it's easier to buy a loaf of bread with some spare silver change opposed to using a freaking brick!! But I guess it all depends on your situation, is it for investing long term or is it for shtf? I can't see "bricks" being usefull for barter :/


I prefer pre 1964 coins..they are 90%

what do you mean bricks


----------



## DARK1

Maine-Marine said:


> in a SHTF event... people will not care if they are first strike certified or circulated... 1 oz will be 1 oz..
> 
> as you mentioned -- IN A STABLE MARKET.. so yuo are buying for investment and return...


 Yes, in a shtf situation collectables will depreciate terribly which is why I specified "in a stable market" or better yet, a up-swing economy, that is why I invest mostly in strictly bullion to pay as close to spot as possible. My certified rounds are more akin to buying lottery tickets.


----------



## Maine-Marine

DARK1 said:


> Yes, in a shtf situation collectables will depreciate terribly which is why I specified "in a stable market" or better yet, a up-swing economy, that is why I invest mostly in strictly bullion to pay as close to spot as possible. My certified rounds are more akin to buying lottery tickets.


got ya..that makes sense


----------



## Kauboy

Maine-Marine said:


> I prefer pre 1964 coins..they are 90%
> 
> what do you mean bricks


I think he meant these:


----------



## jro1

Maine-Marine said:


> I prefer pre 1964 coins..they are 90%
> 
> what do you mean bricks


Canada used silver up till 68, bricks , bars, paper weights.....


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I would go with coins for SHTF. People will quickly find out about silver worth something.
They will recognize the old silver coins. And It won't be long till everyone knows to look 
for pre 64. And there are a lot of counterfeit bars and silver eagles out there.
I have never heard of counterfeit quarters or dimes.


----------



## Operator6

What will 1 oz of silver be worth if SHTF ?


----------



## Prepper News

Even Jose Canseco has figured things out...

Jose Canseco Says "Everyone Should Be In Gold", Predicts $1,500 By Memorial Day | Zero Hedge


----------



## A Watchman

You will barter tradable and survival items first. Silver is a hedge against fiat currency ..... but in due time could be what sustains you long term........... unless you think your 401k will always be there waiting for you, and the Feds wont claim it first.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I would suggest buying "junk" silver locally 

Junk silver is pre 1965 silver dimes, quarters, and half dollars minted in the USA

Their content is 90% silver and other stuff to make them wear longer, but if you can get them close to melt value you are golden.

But I got mine 8 years ago so you will probably pay more. The advantage with going with "junk" silver is everyone knows what they are and they will recongnized in the future.


----------



## Farva

I bought silver eagles from JM. I'm not sure of their usefulness yet, but some money beats no money. The reason I picked silver eagles is, it should be somewhat recognizable to folks who haven't seen such a thing before. It looks all "MURCAN" baby. I wouldn't want to add trying to convince a random American that a Maple Leaf or other minting is the real deal. Silver Eagle makes that part of the negotiation a little easier. The one ounce coin is also a good size and value. Not a bar and not worth north of 1K. If I make a crappy deal with one, I'm not crying in my beer afterwords.

I saw a youtube of a dude trying to sell a one once gold coin to people on the street for ten dollars. He even had a coin shop behind him to verify the authenticity of the coin. No one took him up on it. I take that to heart.

On another note, I had to stop myself from ordering different mintings. They look cool and it looks like a fun hobby, I just need to close out some other hobby before I start a new one.


----------



## Prepper News

Farva said:


> I saw a youtube of a dude trying to sell a one once gold coin to people on the street for ten dollars. He even had a coin shop behind him to verify the authenticity of the coin. No one took him up on it. I take that to heart.


Yeah the Mark Dice videos are funny. Oceanside CA is definitely loaded up with some zombies it appears...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

How about this? Anyone buying or storing any silver flatware for SHTF?

I ran into these old pieces in a thrift store today. I couldn't pass them up.

Even if I have to resell them on Ebay I make a little money. $3 I figured it was worth it.

The table spoons are 1843 Rogers Bros silver. The longer teaspoons are New England Silver Plate. I believe all sterling silver.


----------



## Gimble

I almost bought some silver stuff from the thrift store the other day. That stuff is so ugly and big (and cheap) I passed. I need to figure out how to store it. Silverware might work out, but they knew what they had on that front.


----------



## sideKahr

Mosinator762x54r said:


> How about this? Anyone buying or storing any silver flatware for SHTF?
> 
> I ran into these old pieces in a thrift store today. I couldn't pass them up.
> 
> Even if I have to resell them on Ebay I make a little money. $3 I figured it was worth it.
> 
> The table spoons are 1843 Rogers Bros silver. The longer teaspoons are New England Silver Plate. I believe all sterling silver.


Silver 'plate' is shorthand for electroplated. That is a very thin coating of silver deposited over base metal. It has negligible silver value, although if old enough a piece may have value to a collector. What you want to look for is 'sterling' or '999/1000' for high silver content items. Sterling is 92.5% silver, higher than US Coin Silver. 999/1000 is 99.9% silver-quite rare.















Some German and Scandinavian silverware is 80%, 83%, etc, and will have markings like these:


----------



## Urbanprepper666

I said it before I'll say it again and a million times over and it's strictly just my personal opinion. Shtf situation go with any kind of silver junk silver, rounds and bars which is cheaper and of course eagles and leafs. Early into a shtf situation the haves who are stocked up will barter for gold and silver and luxury items because they won't anticipate a long term shtf situation and when things recover they would have made s small fortune on trading food,water, cigs, alcohol for gold and silver and come out way ahead when everything bounces back. Long term the silver and gold will be useless can't eat it, live in it, drink it, heal with it, sleep with it or kill with it what's the point of having it? Now this is strictly my opinion during a disaster not a weak economy where we still have law and order. Something to think about what would you trade if your kids were starving? Just about anything you had to feed them, if your loved one was ill and needed antibiotics, to have piece of mind and security of weapons or strong structure? Your item is only worth what someone else is willing to pay for it judged by your and the other persons need for the items. Example in my state we have very few gun owners and gun enthusiast however ever drug dealer and gang banger has one. I predict when shit hits the fan here and the bad guys start their crap people will be looking for weapons for security. so I buy all kinds of silver when it's down mostly rounds bars and eagles I figure worst case I leave it o my kids n they sell it off if it ever spikes in their life time.


----------



## Prepper News

Mosinator762x54r said:


> How about this? Anyone buying or storing any silver flatware for SHTF?
> 
> I ran into these old pieces in a thrift store today. I couldn't pass them up.
> 
> Even if I have to resell them on Ebay I make a little money. $3 I figured it was worth it.
> 
> The table spoons are 1843 Rogers Bros silver. The longer teaspoons are New England Silver Plate. I believe all sterling silver.
> 
> View attachment 14959
> View attachment 14960
> View attachment 14961
> View attachment 14962


I'd probably end up buying a bunch of stainless steel stuff from china and thought I had something.


----------



## yodeller65

I have had great success with money metals exchange. The commentary and podcasts on their site have been on point and the customer service was good. Apmex is probably the biggest, but sometimes their customer service is spotty at best. JM is good too, but I still like money metals.  I just bought a handful of their dont tread on me 1 oz silver rounds for less than $3 over spot.


----------



## A Watchman

Those are nice rounds as I have a few.


----------



## zack6736

New Member here. Just bought 50 oz Sunshine rounds from JMB because the Sunshine silver has the security marking on the back. Still waiting on delivery once the check clears. Have some food stored up, planning on picking up a couple cases of Old Crow bourbon pint size bottles for trading as well. Have around 200 bottles homemade wine in the cellar as well which is rocket fuel, but that's the way I like my wine. Will be watching the price of silver as I believe the price will drop more. Usually drops the second quarter of the year (April-May-June) and buy on a Monday or Tuesday of the week, it seems to drop on those two days as well. The New Maple leafs also have a security mark on them due to counterfeiting, and I think the security marks on silver will be an asset to owning silver for bartering if shtf once commerce returns. Personally, I'd stick with reputable online PM dealers, that way you know you're getting the real deal, not cheap Chinese counterfeit junk. I like the American Eagles and the Canadian Maple Leafs, but hate to pay the higher price. I'm cheap that way I guess. I plan on buying one of the special lenses for the Sunshine rounds to validate the security mark with. Also buying more beans :smug:


----------



## A Watchman

Hey Zack, don't forget the water to go with your beans and silver. 3 days and no water and your done.

Stick around there are other silver buyers here, and a few that buy beans.



zack6736 said:


> New Member here. Just bought 50 oz Sunshine rounds from JMB because the Sunshine silver has the security marking on the back. Still waiting on delivery once the check clears. Have some food stored up, planning on picking up a couple cases of Old Crow bourbon pint size bottles for trading as well. Have around 200 bottles homemade wine in the cellar as well which is rocket fuel, but that's the way I like my wine. Will be watching the price of silver as I believe the price will drop more. Usually drops the second quarter of the year (April-May-June) and buy on a Monday or Tuesday of the week, it seems to drop on those two days as well. The New Maple leafs also have a security mark on them due to counterfeiting, and I think the security marks on silver will be an asset to owning silver for bartering if shtf once commerce returns. Personally, I'd stick with reputable online PM dealers, that way you know you're getting the real deal, not cheap Chinese counterfeit junk. I like the American Eagles and the Canadian Maple Leafs, but hate to pay the higher price. I'm cheap that way I guess. I plan on buying one of the special lenses for the Sunshine rounds to validate the security mark with. Also buying more beans :smug:


----------



## zack6736

Thanks Watchman. Got a river about 450 feet from me and have a 10,000 gallon koipond in the yard. Both would need chlorinated though to make it safe to use. Really need a water well. Neighbor has a good well. Hopefully he'll share


----------



## A Watchman

zack6736 said:


> Thanks Watchman. Got a river about 450 feet from me and have a 10,000 gallon koipond in the yard. Both would need chlorinated though to make it safe to use. Really need a water well. Neighbor has a good well. Hopefully he'll share


Until you get a well and an alternative source to power it. Invest in some personal water filers like Sawyer or Life Straw. They are inexpensive.


----------



## zack6736

Could you give me a link to the best place to purchase these filters? How long are they good for? Storing and once started being used?


----------



## A Watchman

zack6736 said:


> Could you give me a link to the best place to purchase these filters? How long are they good for? Storing and once started being used?


Sure

http://www.amazon.com/LifeStraw-LSPHF017-Personal-Water-Filter/dp/B006QF3TW4/ref=sr_1_1?
ie=UTF8&qid=1457879760&sr=8-1&keywords=life+straw+personal+water+filters

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FM9OBQS/ref=psdc_3402141_t2_B006QF3TW4

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FA2RLX2?psc=1


----------



## A Watchman

Here's another good link you should have:

The Sportsman's Guide - Hunting & Outdoor Gear, Shooting Supplies, Military Surplus, Survival Gear and More!


----------

